# Hi



## Brendan N (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi

I am, for the most part, an illustration/design student, but also somewhat of an aspiring writer.  At this point I'm still one of those people who like to think they write well, but should know they still have a lot to learn.  Looking forward to learning on here and tackling everything that gets in the way .  I'll also do my best to help out where possible, but I've never been much good at c&c.

Brendan


----------



## Shinn (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Brendan 

~ Shinn


----------



## wheelz1138 (Oct 26, 2007)

Hey. I'm also a graphical art student with a higher-than-average interest in writing and language. 
Hope you enjoy the forums, and if you'd like, my skills as editor are always at your service.


----------



## Hawke (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Brendan. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice to meet you, Brendan, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Brendan N (Oct 27, 2007)

Muchos thanks for the warm welcome, I'm already liking the forum.  Looking forward to getting more involved .


----------



## Jaguar (Oct 27, 2007)

Welcome Brendan. I noticed your activity in the poetry forum. I would love to see some pieces of yours, if you write poetry of course.

Julian


----------



## jungle women (Oct 27, 2007)

yo welcum hope u rock here


----------

